# como aumentar la velocidad de un carrito seguidor de linea



## edwinmigue (Jul 24, 2012)

necesito aumentar la velocidad del carrito seguidor de lineas del diagrama que pueden ver mas abajo, ideas de que podria modificar el circuito?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2012)

Poniendo motores mas rápidos, ruedas mas grandes, mayor desarrollo, mas tensión...


----------



## danning (Jul 25, 2012)

hola, pues tu diseño es un tanto limitante,  puedes aumentar la velocidad alimentando de manera separada los motores, el l293 tiene dos entradas de alimentacion, el pin 16 es para el mismo chip y necesita 5 voltios, y el pin 8 es el voltaje que se le proporciona a los motores, creo que lo maximo que soporta es 35 voltios , corrijanme si estoy mal , pero tambien la velocidad depende de tus motores,(en muchos factores), y como mencione, ya que el diseño es muy limitante, corres el riesgo a que por la velocidad, este se descontrole y pierda la linea, te recomendaria que usara un pic con conversor adc, unos sensores cny70 o qrd1114 y pues el l293, saludos.


----------

